# Limitless Mod Covers



## BrewBrothers (3/7/16)

Hi, I'm looking for covers for my limitless 200w mod. House of Vape doest have stock, any other vendors that do?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sir Vape (3/7/16)

Should have tomorrow or Tues. They up on our site under pre-orders www.sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

